

Why Sony Keeps Getting Hacked - r0h1n
http://gizmodo.com/why-sony-keeps-getting-hacked-1667259233

======
billhendricksjr
I worked at Sony from 2004 -2007. They're software engineering talent is far
from top tier. A big part of the reason is their comp packages. Salaries are
average, bonuses way below avg, and they don't give any equity incentives
(even ESPP) to anyone below VP level. I W-2ed about 5-7% more than my base
salary. Compare that to Intuit, right down the highway in San Diego, where I
made ~50% more than my base once my options and RSUs started kicking in along
with a 25% bonus plan.

